# To the boater that buzzed by my boat house



## gemba (May 19, 2010)

I know I don't own the lake, but Ive never had someone purposely do that. Actually there is no reason to do it. You putt through the three foot channel and gun it by our place. Look, Im sorry if you wanted to fish a stahl, but grow up. Funny thing is I would of let you fish with me before that.


----------



## fredg (Jan 1, 2010)

It's not uncommon for me to have fishing lines out 100' or more from my dock. I have had jet skis go by at very high speed within 20' from the dock. On one such day I yelled and waived my arms like crazy to keep one of the idiots from going through the above-water line. He stopped and groweled at me that he was going to come to my house to beat me up. If he had hit that line right, it would have sliced through his neck like a cheese cutter. His daughter in the rear would have been holding his severed head in her lap. I guess that's how the gene pool purges itself.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

As Ron White says " You just can't fix stupid"


----------



## Mako-Wish (Jul 10, 2011)

Sorry. I was texting and wasnt paying attention.


----------



## gemba (May 19, 2010)

Based on the picture of your boat, you're not him. 

He even blew by me on the way out!


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

I usually run them down and have a word with them. Judging from my encounters, I doubt they are 2cooler's.


----------



## HawgTied (Oct 8, 2012)

I had someone buzz past me my kids last weekend. Fishing on a dead end canal, this guys comes at us at about 30 mph! This canal is just wide enough for two boats to pass. He goes past us and five minutes later comes out. No words were exchanged out of respect for his passengers, but he sure messed up the water where we were heading. I have always been respectful of others on the water and this guy probably would be too, if he knew what he was doing. Sorry, I'm just venting.


----------



## crazytexansfan (Jul 12, 2013)

Yeah a boater out at the dam last weekend came about 7 ft from the bank and he seen us trying to reel in our line so he would not hit them. but never stopped we got all of them in but one. which had 30 lb test and a 5 oz weight! We were ****** but had to hold our temper so cause our boys were there! I just look down at my son and said that what not to do. Be courteous! But we were hot maybe the line and sinker wrapped his propped and messed it up lol!!! :cheers:


----------



## gemba (May 19, 2010)

I didn't think it was any of you, just needed to vent. He refused to look at me as he drove by. Creating a wake didn't do much, but going full blast in that channel is silly.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

You gotta use common sense, there was actually a guy ran over last weekend in Kickapoo.


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

whsalum said:


> You gotta use common sense, there was actually a guy ran over last weekend in Kickapoo.


What's the story on that? I was here all weekend and didn't hear about an accident.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Hey, being the sheriff, I should know about such things in my backyard, or creek!!!


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

It was Saturday a week ago above the forks in Kickapoo and Rocky. The man that got hit works the gate I think at Cedar Point. He was in a bass tracker and got hit I think by a bass boat. Broke his collar bone and messed up his boat pretty good.


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

I really like the guys who run right thru the middle of my noodles, when ther is a whole dam lake to run in.


----------

